# Recommendation on aquascape



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Here is the link to my aquascape.
Any advise is welcome 

https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com...2651-recommendation-aquascape.html#post992591


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

have you planted it yet? curious on what it looks like.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, what Jercarr said is it planned? did you change anything. ?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I posted some new photos. I began to plant some but not all yet. I am still waiting for my other set of driftwood and in the photo, you can tell that I am still in the process of soaking a few more. I have 20lb co2 just going through the propeller section of my return pump. I am planning on building an inline co2 diffuser to maximize co2 absorption and an led lighting for this tank to give me a fairly high par at the foreground level. I found these new lexeon quad led that produces about 600lm at only 20mm footprint. Just thinking of cooling mechanism for those. Please, advise is always welcome.


----------

